
AMD RDNA / Navi Architecture Slides [pdf] - dragontamer
https://gpuopen.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/RDNA_Architecture_public.pdf
======
dragontamer
The RDNA architecture is certainly different than Vega (and GCN in general).
This pdf seems to list off the major architectural differences.

The biggest discussion point moving forward for GPGPU programmers is probably
Wave32 vs Wave64. Graphics programmers seem to have decided upon Wave32 for
Vertex shaders, and Wave64 for Pixel shaders.

